# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Peak Performance Clip System (Jacke & Hose)

## Joker

Hallo zusammen, 
hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Clip System von Peak Performance? Habe bislang unschlagbaren Reissverschluss (Hersteller Eleven) aber die Sachen gehen leider dahin und überlege daher auf Peak zu wechseln. 
Einschätzungen & Erfahrungsberichte wären super! 
VG,
Fritz

----------


## noox

Also ich hab Oakley und das hat auch einfach nur Druckknöpfe. Halten und funktionieren tut's bis jetzt einwandfrei (18 Skitage davon vermutlich jedes 2. Mal benutzt). Das Zuknöpfen ist etwas mühsam, aber geht einfacher als ich ursprünglich befürchtet habe. Aber mit Reißverschluss stelle ich es mir noch leichter vor.

----------

